# 585 Optimum Question



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Are there any real differences between 2008-2010 Optimums? or just color schemes.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*think so*

with later ones you get a seatpost and also the new fangled headfit headset as part of the frameset package; not sure when these items began to be included in the whole package... frame itself much the same I believe


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

thx! 

Anyone think the headset change makes a big diff?


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

labmonkey526 said:


> thx!
> 
> Anyone think the headset change makes a big diff?


I do - headfit means that the tension/compression for the headset is preset at factory - so you can change stems etc without having to fiddle about with compression bolts etc - makes life a lot easier IMO

You can always adjust the compression if you want to.


----------

